
ReactJS with Component state and then Context for shared data and actions - tilt
https://gist.github.com/ryanflorence/2eaf456fc62acc73894a
======
insin
Context (pun not avoidable):
[https://twitter.com/ryanflorence/status/643831687013515264](https://twitter.com/ryanflorence/status/643831687013515264)

